Ask HN: What do you hate about JavaScript? - dope
======
kmgr
That I need a ton of libs, frameworks and tools to create a todo app.

~~~
ix-hispana
You don't. The todo app is a handy example because you have the CRUD
operations and local state. It's meant to show you how to get to grips with a
library so you can use it for a real project. The todo app itself is just an
example.

------
7kaffees
The lack of type safety

~~~
dope
Good point. Something that annoys me quite alot tbh.

